
Creativity is rejected: Teachers and bosses don’t value out-of-the-box thinking - mpweiher
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/2013/12/creativity_is_rejected_teachers_and_bosses_don_t_value_out_of_the_box_thinking.html
======
mindcrime
Am I the only one who hears echoes of Ayn Rand's _The Fountainhead_ in this
article? The creative who refuses to conform to "institutionalized mediocrity"
and relentlessly pursues his own path - was that not Howard Roark?

Of course most people won't wind up dynamiting a building, but still.

Anyway, it's an interesting article, although I'm not sure what actionable
information is there. We all know that creative / OOTB thinkers sometimes have
a hard time getting people to take their ideas seriously. And we also know
that not all "creative" ideas are actually good ideas. Sometimes your
"brilliant" idea is rejected because it's just wrong.

At most, I guess it's a call to be more empathetic; and to be more consciously
aware of that sort of bias so we can work to counteract it.

~~~
mpweiher
I think the main point is that this is despite how "important" (to the point
of fetishization) creativity is officially to most of these institutions and
people that don't actually value it.

